# Breastfeeding Care Package Ideas?



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a friend and co-worker who is 38 weeks. She plans to breastfeed (and is pretty serious, has been to LLL meetings and everything). I want to make up a breastfeeding care package for her. I have already compiled the following:

1. 2 pairs of washable breast pads.
2. A tube of Lansinoh Lanolin.
3. A Copy of _The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding_.

Other things I want to include:

1. A batch of lactation cookies (for freezing until baby comes), with a good copy of the recipe.
2. A card with the number of a lactation consultant and our LLL leader which she can put on her fridge.

Any other ideas for what I could include? I really want her to feel supported and cared for. I also kind of want to make this kind of gift a habit. I have several friends TTC or who will be TTC soon!


----------



## MsHiss (Nov 17, 2005)

Will you please share the cookie recipe?







:


----------



## txmommy83 (May 27, 2008)

I'd put in some gel soothies and maybe some reusable hot/cold packs, and the lansinoh brand pads (because new moms don't always have time to wash, and the cloth ones can stick to your nips and hurt if you don't use the lanolin every time)

that is an awesome idea! We are thinking of doing something like this for new BF moms at church.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Nursing tea blend! To encourage milk production.
And maybe a trashy magazine to read.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

The tea.

And the disposable breast pads. I started with good intentions with the washables, but I just produced way too much and leaked through all the time.

And maybe a printout of a compilation of tips, herbs and other remedies to help with the most frequent problems. (e.g., mint will dry you up; oatmeal to increase production; cabbage leaves for when you're too engorged/threatening plugged ducts...)


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Great idea! A nice water bottle and a copy of Mothering would be a good addition to round it all out.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Never heard of those cookies







:


----------



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

Am I allowed to link to the recipe? I am not sure what the protocol is here. I found it on another site.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I second the gel pads - NOT playtex brand though - they're too sticky! The brand with the fabric back "soothies" are great. & the tea & a copy of Mothering.
I also second disposable pads. I like Lansinoh brand best, but they are big & they JUST fit inside my new demi-cup bra (I'm a B-cup). Gerber are smaller, but more obvious. Playtex are my 2nd fav. Johnson & Johnson are awful - they are thick & therefore obvious, & they STUCK to my nipples! That was just FABULOUS with cracked nipples. So, since the various brands have their pros & cons, you could buy a few different ones.

In the event that she gets cracked nipples, I HIGHLY recommend the "All Purpose Nipple Ointment" as described by Dr. Jack Newman. I might print out the recipe on a card so she'd have it on hand to have her MW or OB call in the perscription in case she cracks.

I've heard bad things about the book "The Womanly Art" - that it's all "Butterflies & Unicorns"/ isn't BFing fabulous!! Because of that, I didn't read it myself, so I don't know if there is any truth to that.


----------



## blind_otter (Sep 22, 2008)

A copy of "The Nursing Mother's Companion" is essential, IMO.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Depending on the mama, a nursing cover, maybe? I always liked to cover up in church, but my blanket was always falling off me or dh had to help me... This time I'll be using a cover, for sure! I also made myself a little rice bag heating pad, a really small one, for when I got sore. 30 sec. in the micro, and ahhhh.


----------



## shelleyd (Jul 24, 2005)

I put together a nursing care package before too. I included a nice water bottle since you always seem to get thirsty when nursing. I also put it in a basket with handles so that she could fill the basket with stuff she needs/wants while nursing and carry it around easily to wherever she was nursing.


----------



## PinkinPA (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

I included a nice water bottle since you always seem to get thirsty when nursing.
YES to this! A great way to remind her to keep hydrated!


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I like the idea of giving this pre-baby, with helpful books. I never read "Womanly Art," it was just so BIG. I loved "So That's What They're For" by Janet Tumaro. It was short and very helpful.
I've been in the habit of giving a 'nursing basket" to new moms; I usually put in tons of non-perishable snacks and drinks so they can keep it by their "nursing station" and be able to have some sustenance when the LO is nonstop nursing and they're famished and can't get down to the kitchen to get something. When my second was born someone sent me a fruit basket which also had packs of nuts and stuff in it. That was the best gift ever!!! I so appreciated having some grapes or some peanuts handy when I was trapped in that rocking chair. Sure beat the heck out of the cute onesies and hats and stuff. So I took the idea and added more: bottles or boxes of juice and water, nuts, trail mix, granola bars, some candy, fresh fruit (washed and ready to eat), homemade muffins, jerky... anything that can sit out at room temp so it's always there when you're nursing and starving.
I like the idea of the tea, too, I never thought of that.
I personally never used breast pads. Only the first few days of nursing did I have problems with leaking and then it was like a waterfall from the boob that wasn't being used; we're talking a couple cloth diapers to catch that, a breast pad would have been useless. But since lots of women do use them it would be nice to throw in a few different styles they can try out.

Jen


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

I second the book "So That's What They're For" It is SO SO SO good/helpful and funny! I recommend it to everyone!


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the book "Bestfeeding" because it has a LOT of pictures and has some trouble-shooting-don't-do-this pictures, which I find really helpful. Also the Breastfeeding answer guide was very helpful.

Also, I second the disposable nursing pads b/c the cloth ones... Yeah, they did exactly squat for me. I leaked right through them, EVERY single time.

Also, I'd add a good funny-reading book maybe relating to BFing. And also the gel-pads.

Oh, and also, I'd include some information on decent hand-pumps and how to supplement w/out sabotaging yourself. just in case.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you seen Milkies? other then the water bottle, thats the only thing that I could think of!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saimeiyu* 
I like the book "Bestfeeding"









:

How to Breastfeed Your Baby


----------



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

if she's the modest type like me, maybe a bebe au lait nursing cover. i wish i would've had one when i was first starting out.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

I was thinking of doing this for a friend as well, and many of my ideas have been mentioned here. I also wanted to include a feeding syringe so that if she was worried about whether the baby was getting enough that first week she wouldn't have to resort to a bottle. I couldn't find a feeding syringe in the stores around here but they should be available online - sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know where??? On line or IRL???


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Everyone's already made above and beyond suggestions, but in the event that you're looking for more I always loved my Belly Huggers -- as a new mom I didn't care so much about my boobs being exposed, but my gut was another issue...really helped with the NIP confidence!


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

how about something she can clip to her bra or wear on her wrist to remember what side she nursed on last...?

a printed list of breastfeeding myths, ways to increase milk, and general tips.

Bottle of fenugreek

this? It helped me hold my breast while i got baby positioned.
http://www.target.com/Utterly-Yours-...feeding&page=1


----------

